# Any Gen 4 owners yet?



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone investing in one of Glocks new Generation 4 models yet? I had the opportuity to check out a Gen4 G22 at my favorite local gun shop and must admit I like some of the small subtle improvements. The biggest for me being a lefty was the mag release. It is much larger which I did not think would be good but it actually is in my hand. Previous generations that square and sharp cornered mag release would poke the inside of my index and middle finger. This new design I think is a plus and it can be relocated to the RH side. The grip texturing seemed agressive but not quite as rough as the RTF versions. Some other changes improving the barrel finish, a new recoil spring set up and a pined front sight (regrettably still plastic). Adjustable back straps that I did not try but make the grip larger front to back. Reportedly does not affect grip angle. The one I held was without the inserts attached and I liked the feel. It seemed smaller for some reason. Kind of the subtle difference between the SF and regular G21/G30. New pricing at my store at least was around 535.00 and Glock has added another mag for a total of 3. That's a smart nice touch as well. Not falling over myself to go get one but I think it is an improvement and I might be darned interested in considering a 4th gen G19/G23 when they appear.


----------



## SlickRick (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought a 19 RTF and I await the release of the 4th generation 23. I checked out the 22 at a local gun show and was very pleased. I stopped by Golck in Smyrna Ga. and was told they expect to release the 19/23 aound April. In reference to the RTF, I purchased it for possible increased value in the future. I must admit I really did'nt care for it that much but after using it I must report it's the best shooting Glock I've ever handled. I've been carrying Glocks since 1989 and I'm here to tell you it's an awsome shooter. I hope the new 23 is as good!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Didn't know they were at the stores yet.
Will be getting a G19 when the Gen4s are released. Already have a Gen3 G17 and am happy with it.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> Didn't know they were at the stores yet.


Ditto, I hadn't heard they hadn't had their public debut yet. Anyone have official pictures of them to post? I've heard lots of fuss and seen a few leaked pics on other forums, but no press releases or demos.

KG


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/12/25/glock-gen4-unveiled/

not too shabby. added the chevrons on the slide. interchangeable back grip plates and a changeable mag release for right or left handed people.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

That was released before the 2010 shot show, I read it a couple times in late Dec 2009 or early Jan. Glock it seems has still not put any new news out about the Gen4s after the shot show and new news is hard to find.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Upon further review/reading I am finding some mixed opinions regarding the new dual captivated recoil spring setup. Apparently intended to help the 40 S&W but it is also being included as standard on the 9mm. Must admit that reliablity is not an issue either the G22/G17 or G19/G23 ever suffered from to my knowledge so why the fix to fix what wasn't broke? The entire brand rode to prosperity on the reliability reputation of the G17/G19 so this is an interesting move from that perspective. Glocks not one for sudden radical changes so I guess the reason and results will be known in due time as people get some trigger time with the new system. Just further food for thought.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd like to get my hands on one, until then I will just have to keep looking and reading what others say....


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tuefulhunden - I'm a fellow leftie, too. I have been able to handle the 17 and 22 in the Gen4 version. The ambi mag release was very tempting to me. However, I wanted the 19 and given the wait for it to come out in Gen4, I opted for the RTF2 model. And I must admit that I like the RTF2 grip texture better than "gen 3" or Gen4. 

It probably won't be too big of a deal but if you switch the mag release to the right side of the frame, you'll only be able to use Gen4 mags. I wonder if 15-round Gen4 mags will be hard to find at first.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I hear ya. Actually I wouldn't switch the release to the RH side but it's nice that one can. I like the retooled button though. Less pointed and likely to disingage accidentally which is another problem I've had in the past with the original design. Easy (for me) to bump that mag release and out pops a mag with the gun still in the holster. Back end of the new one is more flush with the frame making that less likely.


----------



## dbcar (Jan 23, 2010)

Last weak I picked up my Gen 4 model 22. This is my first handgun, so I wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I hear ya. Actually I wouldn't switch the release to the RH side but it's nice that one can. I like the retooled button though. Less pointed and likely to disingage accidentally which is another problem I've had in the past with the original design. Easy (for me) to bump that mag release and out pops a mag with the gun still in the holster. Back end of the new one is more flush with the frame making that less likely.


When I bought my 19, I was offered some mods, including a larger mag release, like the one on the Gen4. So I asked to handle one of their Gen4's (a 17, I think) and I felt like it was a little too large and a bit uncomfortable for my left hand, rubbing up against where my fingers and palm meet. But I'm a newbie shooter, so maybe part of that problem is on me.

One issue I heard about with switching the mag release over is more philosophical in nature. Setting up a Gen4 to run for a southpaw might be confusing or problematic if that person is given a "right-handed" gun to shoot. I don't know if it's that much of a problem but I suppose it could be in some specific circumstances.


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*Gen 4*

Does anyone know when the rest of the Gen 4's are coming out? I know 2 calibers came out in Jan. I want another Glock and have been thinking bout the 26. I have been wondering if the dual spring really does make a difference in recoil. If anyone has one please let us know.


----------

